# End of Winter? One neteorologist's regrets



## billski (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## Abubob (Mar 28, 2012)

It will not snow April 4th. (or is it July 4th?)


----------



## PACOUGH (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## Spree26 (Mar 29, 2012)

Yes it will!


----------

